# How long is too long to marinate?



## custom99

I want to make some beef jerky (using london broil) to take to a party Sunday night. The only time i can possibly prep is tonight (Friday) and the only time I have to smoke it is Sunday morning. If I slice and start to marinate tonight, the meat will be in the marinate and cure for about 36 hours. Is there any problem with leaving it that amount of time? I have only seen any one marinating from 20-24 hours in every thing I have read.


----------



## custom99

After doing a lot more reading I see that it is not a problem. Disregard my first question. I should have just done more reading before asking.


----------



## SmokinAl

I guess you answered your own question. Don't forget to take some pics of the finished jerky.


----------



## dougmays

just to add-on...i usually marinate mine for 2 days but sometimes 3 for beef...depends when i have time.

my only concern is that you are starting the make it in the morn for a party that night..you might want to start very early.  for me to smoke then dehydrate it takes me around 7-9 hours total.  just my 2 cents


----------



## custom99

I have now figured that out. My last batch marinated almost 3 days and went in the smoker for 6 hours total between smoke and then low temp. Best batch yet. Peppered and the flavor really came out after sitting on counter for 16 hours.


----------



## dougmays

what do you mean by sitting on the counter for 16 hours? letting them rest?


----------



## custom99

I just let them sit out in the open on the butcher block for 16 hours before storing them. I keep the jerky in brown paper bags.


----------



## wizardofjoz

Just to make sure is it still ok to go over 24 hours using Tender Quick?


----------

